# please help a lady moving to Málaga with son



## sol44 (Jul 9, 2014)

Dear Expats
I live in Manchester and due to chronic illness ME/FMS planning to move to Malaga summer 2015. My son will be 10 years and will be going to year 6 in UK. We know that he might do y5 again due to learning Spanish, but that is not a problem. I need someone to tell me where/how to find out about necessary paper work for enrolling in primary school in Malaga. As of now still don’t know which area to live, so any suggestions about nice neighbourhood for a Spanish school will be appreciated


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

10 years old is just about on the cusp for a child to learn Spanish. Some are very successful and others just can't do it. There is always the international school system but that can be very expensive and the education level is not always that good. There are some excellent Spanish state schools but quite often the best ones don't have any vacancies. You really need to get out here for some exploratory holidays and have a look at as many different areas you can. Because I live here I am bound to say that east of Malaga is so much better than the touristy west and no doubt there will be those who agree and those who don't. Each to his/her own. The school where our son attends has been voted one of the best Spanish schools in Andalucía, so maybe have a look at Nerja/Torrox area...


----------



## sol44 (Jul 9, 2014)

I really appreciate your reply. We will try to rent a flat in the East as you suggested. In your opinion should we contact the school already now or next summer? Like you say if school is good it will be oversubscribed. We will not send him to private English school as we want him to immerse in Spanish culture and language. Learning Spanish will not be a problem for him at all. 
When you moved to Malaga what kind of difficulties you met enrolling children to school? I mean in term of paper work what should we bring/prepare? Thank u so much for info
soha


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Have you researched all the other aspects of living in Spain?
Healthcare- are you on incapacity benefit, have you asked DWP about what will happen if you move here?
Taxes
Criteria for signing on the EU citizens register, often mistakenly referred to as residencia'?
Finances


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Enrolment in school usually starts in April of the year you wish your child to begin in that school. This ensures that you get the school of your choice but there can still be a race and if the year before was full then most of those kids will stay there and so the next year will also be full. However, to enrol you need to have your NIEs sorted, including your son's. You must also be registered on the Padron and you can't do that until you are living here (Catch 22). Once you have competed the original enrolment you then have to return in June and again in August (that's what we had to do in this region, other regions may, of course, vary). However, once you live here the Spanish system states that any child 6 years or over must be given a school place; home schooling here is not permitted (in this region and many others throughout Spain). So if you move over in summer, get your paperwork sorted pronto, you won't have a problem although you might not get him into the first school of your choice, but then there is always the following year.


----------



## sol44 (Jul 9, 2014)

real answer is no as I am just beginning to look into it. My DLA wont be effected and I dont get any other benefits. My husband will work in UK & visit us every month (3 weeks on , one week off). so my only worry really is school for my son so far


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

And of course there is the issue of income and healthcare. It is likely that many of your benefits (if you are claiming any) won't be transportable, although some might be. You will also have to prove income to gain residencia which currently is around €600 per person per month. You will also have to prove you have healthcare in place. You won't qualify for Spanish state healthcare unless you pay into the system. Only you would have to pay into the system as your son would automatically qualify as your dependant. Private healthcare here is far cheaper than in UK. And if you need to find work that could be a real problem as there is very little work around just now. If you give us some more info on your situation we can offer more guidance!! Good luck!!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

sol44 said:


> real answer is no as I am just beginning to look into it. My DLA wont be effected and I dont get any other benefits. My husband will work in UK & visit us every month (3 weeks on , one week off). so my only worry really is school for my son so far


You replied while I was writing my bit!!! You will still have to prove you have healthcare in place but I suspect the other issues I mentioned won't be a problem...


----------



## sol44 (Jul 9, 2014)

thank u so much. It is more complicated than I thought. so I have to know where I am going to live in Malaga by April, then enrole in school that he might or not get into. wow


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

sol44 said:


> real answer is no as I am just beginning to look into it. My DLA wont be effected and I dont get any other benefits. My husband will work in UK & visit us every month (3 weeks on , one week off). so my only worry really is school for my son so far


 Your DLA mobility will be effected, you cant take it with you when you move. 

Though I'm thinking a major issue will be healthcare as thrax points out. I'm assuming you're on a host of medications with 2 chronic health conditions, my mother in law has both and depression and rattles with the drugs they give her! If you wont be working due to health it will prove impossible to get into the health system and the drugs dont come free.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

First you can't really choose your state school, you will be allocated one in the area you live.

Long before you think about schools, you need to look at the financial implications.

As all the UK benefits are changing and the government cutting back, it's highly likely you would lose your DLA, even just now you may lose DLA - https://www.gov.uk/dla-disability-living-allowance-benefit/how-to-claim
Carers and disability benefits immigration, residence and presence rules

As has been pointed out, if you/ your husband are not paying National Insurance in Spain, you won't be entitled to state healthcare.

If your husband supports a family in Dpain, he will be deemed Spanish tax resident as his " centre of economic interest is in there. Spain and the UK have a tax treaty so he won't pay the same tax twice but he may well have to pay extra tax in Spain.

You have to register for residencia and to do so you have to prove you have sufficient income and healthcare provision. How you prove sufficient income varies from area to area but is usually about 600 € per person incl children being paid into a Spanish bank. Sone areas also ask for approx 6000€ per person, incl children.


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

brocher said:


> First you can't really choose your state school, you will be allocated one in the area you live.
> 
> Long before you think about schools, you need to look at the financial implications.
> 
> ...


Re; tax. 
Again I cannot find any information which states if a husband is 'supporting' a family he is deemed a tax resident. 
It all goes back to the presumption that the husband's centre of economic interest is where his wife and children are based. It is up to him to prove otherwise.
If the husband in question can prove habitual residence in the UK, continues to pay his taxes in the UK (a country with a double taxation treaty with Spain) & enters Spain for less than 183 days per calendar year he will not be deemed a tax resident.


----------



## sol44 (Jul 9, 2014)

*My illness*

This is summary of my situation : I was professional (Senior Oncology pharmacist) until one year ago, when my increasing disability put stop to my career. Plan was to make the move when son goes to Uni, but it became evident 10 years too long to wait. 
1)	Illness/disability: My ME is extremely damp/cold related. I am two different people in Spain in opposite to UK. So am not worried about coming off my medications or the most expensive ones altogether. Also as I am trained medical person won’t be needing to see Drs either. But to begin with at least for 6 months will not work and plan to perfect my Spanish. 
2)	I have rental incoming from 2 flats to prove sufficient money for myself and my son. Plus my husband still work in UK, pay tax in UK and come to visit us once a month
3)	Biggest worry is good Spanish school for my son as education is very important to me. 

So I hope there is a way to make this important move to happen by 2015.
tx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A good Spanish school for your son is, of course, the most important item on your list. That is why I suggested as many fact finding visits over here as you can. I'm pretty sure there will be enough folk on here who will be prepared to meet with you in their area to show you around and ease the burden!! I know we will. The tax issue for your husband is as follows: he will continue to pay tax in UK, but as you are resident here and he is supporting you, you will be receiving income which is considered to be taxable here. The simplest, and cheapest way is for him to declare his family interest here and pay any additional taxes over and above what he has already paid in UK. He won't be taxed twice. However, if you declare the money he pays you, you will be taxed the full amount which is why he has to declare here as well as in UK. If you make a visit towards the end of September, schools will be open and you will be welcomed to have a look around them which will help you make this decision. Most drugs are available here over the counter and considerably cheaper than UK. For example, my wife uses ventolin for her asthma; in the UK she paid the prescription cost of, I think, about £7.20 (when we were last in UK) but here she pays €2.75 over the counter. So you need to check to see if the medication you require is available over the counter here or if, as often happens, there is an alternative, usually better.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sol44 said:


> 1)	Illness/disability: My ME is extremely damp/cold related. I am two different people in Spain in opposite to UK. So am not worried about coming off my medications or the most expensive ones altogether. Also as I am trained medical person won’t be needing to see Drs either.


I've never heard a trained medical person make that sort of comment. As a trained medical person, I'm sure you are aware that having healthcare provision is paramount, especially if you are not in tip top health and of course in the event of an accident or crisis. Your best bet would be private insurance, altho if you have good medical qualifications, you could get them homologised and maybe work in your field - hence gaining an employment contract and health cover??

Jo xxx


----------



## sol44 (Jul 9, 2014)

Dear thrax
I am so grateful for time and effort you put in for me. Hopefully very soon can return this favour in Malaga. Yes best would be to pay some tax in Spain and UK. I will definitely come to Malaga Sept to talk to a school. tx


----------



## sol44 (Jul 9, 2014)

No do not want to practice in my own field. speaking Spanish to patients is more complicated than daily Spanish and will take some time. I have to pass board exam for Spain which is one year full time study. I cannot face that right now. I will sort out some insurance, but existing previous history is a problem in any country, so have to see how much it is (or if they will do it at all). tx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

sol44 said:


> <SNIP> Also as I am trained medical person won’t be needing to see Drs either.


Even if you don't think you will ever need to see a doctor you still need to prove you have medical insurance (state system or private insurance) in order to live here.


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

brocher said:


> You have to register for residencia and to do so you have to prove you have sufficient income and healthcare provision. How you prove sufficient income varies from area to area but is usually about 600 € per person incl children being paid into a Spanish bank. Sone areas also ask for approx 6000€ per person, incl children.


Sorry to but into your thread sol 44, but could i just confirm with you brocher, that when you say 'also ask for' do you mean in addition to the 600 euros or instead of the 600 euros?
To explain our concern, we are early retirees with no regular income apart from our rental generated from our uk property. We have sufficient savings to keep us comfortable until our private pension kicks in ( in 2.5 years time )
We have tried to find information regarding this but as you say every region is different. My husband read that the Murcia region no longer asks for any proof of income. We are moving to the North Costa Blanca region, either the Alicante North or the Valencia south areas. 
Any info on this would be most helpful


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saj51 said:


> Sorry to but into your thread sol 44, but could i just confirm with you brocher, that when you say 'also ask for' do you mean in addition to the 600 euros or instead of the 600 euros?
> To explain our concern, we are early retirees with no regular income apart from our rental generated from our uk property. We have sufficient savings to keep us comfortable until our private pension kicks in ( in 2.5 years time )
> We have tried to find information regarding this but as you say every region is different. My husband read that the Murcia region no longer asks for any proof of income. We are moving to the North Costa Blanca region, either the Alicante North or the Valencia south areas.
> Any info on this would be most helpful


some offices do indeed ask for both the regular income & the bank balance!


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> some offices do indeed ask for both the regular income & the bank balance!


So do you think this may be a problem for us? Surely if we have sufficient savings this would be enough. Really worried now as dont want to transport ourselves,dogs and furniture to find that we dont qualify for residency


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saj51 said:


> So do you think this may be a problem for us? Surely if we have sufficient savings this would be enough. Really worried now as dont want to transport ourselves,dogs and furniture to find that we dont qualify for residency


there's no way of knowing in advance unfortunately - it can even be different at the same office with a different funcionario

although if you're coming for a recce, go into the office while you're here & get them to tell you exactly what they require - & get it in writing


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

We are renting for a month in October but by then we will have stored our furniture, brought over our car with the dogs and rented out our own property. I suppose if we cant get residency in our chosen area we could shop around so to speak and find an area that didn't insist on the both - it just seems mad as we will have proof of ( Plenty ) savings. Its almost like they are discouraging anyone thinking of relocating. After all we will not be a drain on the economy as we will be investing our savings in a Spanish Bank.


----------

